

Doitfuckingnow.com - email harvesting? - tjic

Several months back someone posted about doitfuckingnow.com here on news.yc.<p>I signed up, gave a throw-away email address (tjic_doitfindnow_com@...), and never heard of them again.<p>...until today, when I got spam sent to that address.<p>Has anyone else had this experience?
======
edash
This was a rip-off of an idea I had three years ago:
<http://inspir.es/post/26544333/on-productivity>

The only difference is that I didn't put ads on it, submit it to social
bookmarking sites or ask for visitors' email addresses for no discernible
reason.

